# what are ya'll opinion of an h3?



## NTKG (Aug 16, 2003)

anyone have any opinions on an H3?


----------



## CrawFish (Sep 23, 2003)

Can't hide money.


----------



## KT_UMCP (Oct 11, 2005)

I wouldn't spend my money on no H3. I was going to purchase the H2 a couple years back but instead got the Ford Expedition. I test drove a brand new H2 and all I here is squeaks everywhere not to mention you get like 9 miles per gallon and as huge as that H2 looks from the outside it does not have the space capacity as most SUV's the same size. The H3 is just a cheaper and smaller version of the tin piece of C**P that the H2 is.


----------



## bluerunner (Jun 30, 2003)

H1 is the only hummer worth buying


----------



## AtlantaKing (Jul 7, 2002)

Noooooo. Don't do it, Neil. Stay away from the dark side


----------



## Singletjeff (Mar 27, 2005)

My buddy has a Jeep and the license plate says "H2s SUK" and his bumper sticker says "If I wanted a Hummer I'd call your sister"


----------



## AL_N_VB (Apr 3, 2002)

get a reel truck.......stop playin around...put tha beers doen...shoot..get a Jeep before ya get a hummer....if ya talkin about hummers...tis tha season ta give than receive.


----------



## NTKG (Aug 16, 2003)

geez... 6 replies in 2 minutes..... none of them good... geez


----------



## sand.trout (Oct 31, 2006)

Get what you want but I would go with something with better gas mileage.


----------



## barty b (Dec 31, 2004)

jeep commander. 
If it's status you seek, all an H2 or H3 says is "I want a hummer but can't afford a REAL ONE.


----------



## AL_N_VB (Apr 3, 2002)

barty b said:


> jeep commander.
> If it's status you seek, all an H2 or H3 says is "I want a hummer but can't afford a REAL ONE.


Barty...
don't get Neil going.....the SOB should jus get a jacked up Subourbon...and be done with it....ya know how we Asians gotta compensate....

Don't know how long that civic on 'roids is gonna make it anutha season.


----------



## Digger (Jan 4, 2000)

The H2 is just a Yukon with a less aroe body and less room inside. I sure if you look you will see a better preforming platform of the same size for less.


----------



## barty b (Dec 31, 2004)

he he he  
Neil,you lookin for a fishing truck or a truck to drive your clients around in?
Seriously the Jeep Commanders are nice,roomier than an H2 w/better gas milage and are solid. one of my reps has an 07 fully loaded w/ every possible option, I think he kept it under 40k by the time it was all said and done.


----------



## Smoothbore54 (Jun 8, 2003)

There are waaaay too many good choices out there, to saddle yourself with a "Bummer".


----------



## terpfan (May 30, 2002)

i've been in h2 and h3, and h2 is a good ride, it will be good for driving on the beach and it has room enough for most of fishing gear. h3 is too small for aleast my fishing gear.


----------



## Big Rad (May 19, 2003)

*Did you see the jeep*

One of the ten fastest production vehicles made in America? It's as fast as a Shelby at 155 mph Buy an Expedition


----------



## yogai (Oct 21, 2005)

Hummer :--| 

Here in GA it's become the new "mom-mobile." 5 foot tall itty bitty women drivin their kids around. Stupid morons can't even see over the steering wheel. They can't park it for sh** and the take up 3 spaces. And they can barely keep that stupid hunk of metal in their lanes while they're talkin on the cell phone. What a useless gas guzzler. And the rich kids whose parents give em one for their birthday drive even worse.

In my opinion it's a need-to-compensate piece of junk. It costs too much and it's a sh**ty-attitude-mobile.

A Tahoe is cheaper and you can take out the seats and have room like a pickup. And it doesn't look so damn stupid.

Once again, Hummers :--|


----------



## terpfan (May 30, 2002)

neil, if you want to go all out then buy chevy express diesel van with quigley 4x4 conversion. get a 4.1 gear ratio with big tires.    that will be my next vehicle. plenty of space and decent milage.


----------



## BubbaBlue (May 11, 2004)

Singletjeff said:


> My buddy has a Jeep and the license plate says "H2s SUK" and his bumper sticker says "If I wanted a Hummer I'd call your sister"


  

Get a Jeep.
 
.


----------



## Catfish713 (Nov 9, 2006)

it all depends on what you wnat it for. if you wnat it for a beach truch i'd say no, if you wnat it for an every day truch i'd say ok but i would go with a Chevy. but it's up to you i'm not a big fan of the H3s but the H2s are not bad. The H2 is just a Tahoe with a different body style.

Tight lines and God bless. <>< <>< <><


----------



## Newsjeff (Jul 22, 2004)

As my high school history teacher used to tell me:

"Boy, stop smokin' that jungle weed."

Get a Suburbon.


----------



## sand flea (Oct 24, 1999)

It's the Van Staal of vehicles. And I don't mean that as a compliment.


----------



## NTKG (Aug 16, 2003)

well its not much of a choice for me really. dad wants my pilot in return he gets to pick new vehicle. has to be a GM cause of his rebate... so he gets my current vehicle, and in return i get a new vehicle.. so basically its not really up to me, but he's kinda stuck on the hummer. im not a fan of them myself i was hoping you guys would make me feel better about it.... THANKS ALOT.... fauckers. lol

i want a suburbon.... i think we all know that....... but hey beggers cant be choosers!


----------



## Newsjeff (Jul 22, 2004)

I wrote a few comments on another board about the Hummer some time ago. 

I don't think it went over too well. 

Neil, I didn't know you wanted a Burb. Guess I should have known though.

Just get the the Hummer. Durning the next Nor'Easter, park it in front of my place. You can get it replaced with that Burb after your adjuster totals it.  

http://stripersonline.com/surftalk/showthread.php?t=478722&highlight=newsjeff+hummer

The link I posted in the thread above used ta take ya ta Flea's refuge post. Too bad that link's dead. It was a great read.


----------



## Seachaser (Sep 27, 2004)

*H3*

My wife wants one. They look sharp. Do not know anything esle about them. Thought I could pull my boat with it.


----------



## SeaSalt (Apr 29, 2002)

my coworker just bought a H3, he got it at a good price low 30s. I don't think the engine is that powerful, its a i5 I believe. My jeep has i6 and its a lot smaller than the H3.


----------



## lipyanker (May 31, 2006)

*prefer my expo*

I have driven both hummers and still love my expedition the most. Power and fuel mileage i can tow the searay no problem and theres enough room for the family and all essentials.Really not much room in the Hummers but once you accelerate it eats some petro and talk about repair and parts pricing Whew!!!
Also in the sand my expo performs well especially when riding in the tracks but with the hummer it was more challengng because of the wide wheel base


----------



## Samurai (Nov 24, 2005)

*H1*

I'm with Bluerunner on this one.H1 is the only Hummer.---If I were to spend that kind of money on a truck,I'd probally buy a Power-stroked Super Duty.


----------

